# Duvidas na compra de Sensores radiação global e temperatura



## 128mzd (27 Fev 2008 às 18:15)

Olá Pessoal. Pretendia comprar um sensor radiação global, um de temperatura, um weather link e um datalogger. Tenho encontrado muitos pontos de venda no estrangeiro, mas onde posso comprar em Portugal e de preferência a bom preço?


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2008 às 19:45)

Bem-vindo.

Imagino que por falares em weather link te estás a referir a uma estação Davis.

Se quiseres mais informação sobre os equipamentos deles contacta o representante em Portugal.

Gestel, lda

http://www.gestel.pt

Se tiveres outras dúvidas sobre o equipamento coloca aqui que eu posso esclarecer.


----------



## 128mzd (28 Fev 2008 às 09:42)

*Tempo k demora a chegar uma estação metereológica dos USA*

Obrigado  antes de mais. Pretendia ainda ter uma noção do tempo que demora se comprar uma estação meteorológica nos USA.Eu não faço ideia.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Fev 2008 às 10:25)

*Re: Tempo k demora a chegar uma estação metereológica dos USA*



128mzd disse:


> Obrigado  antes de mais. Pretendia ainda ter uma noção do tempo que demora se comprar uma estação meteorológica nos USA.Eu não faço ideia.



Não sei se já viste este tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-de-equipamento-alfandega-taxas-etc-1861.html

A entrega pode variar entre as 3 semanas a 2 meses.

A minha demorou quase 1 mês.


----------

